# Asbestos In Ceiling



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Starting to renovate my 1950 basement and the first thing on the list is getting the place cleaned out. The floor tiles and tape on duct work both were tested positive for asbestos and I will be getting quotes to have those removed.

I will need to remove the ceiling to get to the duct work but never crossed my mind to take a sample of the ceiling into to get tested.

Please see picture below of the material that is on my ceiling. I know I won't get a definite yes or no but just curious if this type of product is known for containing asbestos.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Certainly possible. 

Impossible to say without having it tested.


----------



## troyks (Feb 17, 2015)

Most likely those are just plain cellulose and probably free of asbestos, I had mine tested by Western Analytical along with some other material samples and they came back 0% asbestos. Send them to WA and for $30 they'll call or email you a report the same day they get them in the mail so you can know for sure.


----------

